# Hayfever SUCKS!!!!!



## bugzilla (Jun 20, 2008)

Went to bed at 11pm last night and awake at 2:30am  , sneezing like a trooper and waking Mrs Bugzilla. Now my sinuses are blocking and I feel like my head is about to pop :angry: 

Yesterday I had a lie in and slept 'til 4:30am


----------



## chrisboy101 (Jun 21, 2008)

lol . like everyone in ma family has got hayfever except me. it must suck


----------



## mantidsandgeckos (Jun 21, 2008)

What's hayfever? :blink: Sounds bad


----------



## The_Asa (Jun 21, 2008)

Sorry...I've never got it, so I guess I'm not too good at this sympathy thing.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 21, 2008)

Is hayfever what I call allergies? Like, you start sneezing, eyes itch, nose itches and runs, throat itches....?


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 22, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Went to bed at 11pm last night and awake at 2:30am  , sneezing like a trooper and waking Mrs Bugzilla. Now my sinuses are blocking and I feel like my head is about to pop :angry: Yesterday I had a lie in and slept 'til 4:30am


I know what you mean. It is heck.

I sub merge my head in cold water. Makes me feel a bit better.

Hayfever is where you're allergic to pollen for those who don't know. Makes you itch, sneeze that kinda thing.


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 22, 2008)

Oh I see. I had that around March and April (and a little of May). It was horrible.  But for now, it's gone for this year.


----------



## bugzilla (Jun 22, 2008)

Good old Welsh weather has sorted it a bit today  

I't's rained since yesterday afternoon and is blowing a gale; keeps the pollen level down at least &lt;_&lt;


----------



## matt020593 (Jun 22, 2008)

Have you tried the tablets?

They help


----------



## Avantis (Jun 22, 2008)

I can sympathize with you. I've had it really bad for years - missed loads of school from it. I still get it but it tends to be really bad for about two or three weeks and then eases off these days. That only started two years ago though.

Had lots of spells in hospital on oxygen as the hayfever would bring on asthma and bronchitis.

I have tried all the tabs off the shelf and prescription and so far the best I have tried is Acrivastine (Benadryl).

It works in about 30 minutes and symptoms cleared up splendidly. It last a good 5 hours or so and will give you a good sleep in the evening. It's not one of the non drowsy medications.

Give it a try sometime.

Weather is very windy today in Cardiff, but lots of warm sunshine - not the best day for us Hayfever sufferers. Pollen count is high in South Wales today.


----------



## bugzilla (Jun 22, 2008)

Matthew Whittle said:


> Have you tried the tablets?They help


I've tried most of them over the years. The best I've found is Neo-claratyn but this is prescription only and the GP is a pain to get to see so now I try to vary what I take to stop my body getting used to one brand.



Avantis said:


> I can sympathize with you. I've had it really bad for years - missed loads of school from it. I still get it but it tends to be really bad for about two or three weeks and then eases off these days. That only started two years ago though.Had lots of spells in hospital on oxygen as the hayfever would bring on asthma and bronchitis.
> 
> I have tried all the tabs off the shelf and prescription and so far the best I have tried is Acrivastine (Benadryl).
> 
> ...


Another Welsh man, tidy  

I seem to be getting worse every year since my early teens. Last year was great 'cos it rained almost all summer (low pollen levels)

I've not been hospitalised yet  but usually need the asthma pumps and the like. I find benadryl OK for a while but quickly get used to them. I've taken Zirtec today which seems to be doing the trick.

I live in Aberdare so I think I'm above the pollen today


----------



## OGIGA (Jun 22, 2008)

A lot of people recommend Loratadine. It kinda works for me but makes me angry at everything.


----------



## MANTIS DUDE (Jul 4, 2008)

bugzilla said:


> Went to bed at 11pm last night and awake at 2:30am  , sneezing like a trooper and waking Mrs Bugzilla. Now my sinuses are blocking and I feel like my head is about to pop :angry: Yesterday I had a lie in and slept 'til 4:30am


I HATE HEYFEVER EVEN THOUGH I'VE NEVER HAD IT!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WHAT AN OUTRAGE!!!!!!! :angry: :angry: :angry: :angry:


----------

